# Estonian Open 2009



## Novriil (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi!

So on 7th November 2009 there will be Estonian Open 2009.
There will be 8 events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3oh, 3x3bf, 3x3feet, pyraminx)
The homepage of the competition is wombat.pri.ee

You can preregister in here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EstonianOpen2009

There will be a participation fee but It is not going to be very big.

If you have any questions then you can ask them from me


Uku


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Pikk,+Kose,+Harjumaa+75101,+Estland&daddr=rotterdam&hl=nl&geocode=FZH5hgMdtQ2AASkxEQ5u3t6SRjHYipQmE2wImA%3B&mra=pe&mrcr=0&sll=55.446833,15.577194&sspn=16.780155,43.154297&ie=UTF8&z=6

I guess that is a bit to far to drive, especially because it is only a 1 day tournament


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm probably going.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 3, 2009)

AvG - Umm.. next year we are planning to do a 2 day event. Then maybe you can come 

Anssi - I'm already practising to compete with you.. Althoguh it's nearly impossible to achive with one month but I'll try to sub-you


----------

